# Youruba: Asoquere quere meye / sia cara



## Aneczek

Hola a todos:

En una canción cubana he encontrado estas palabras y no tengo ni idea sobre su significado. ¿Podéis ayudarme? Aquí cito fragmentos más completos:

Eleggua
*Asoquere quere meye*
Seguro que no me enamoro más
-----

*Sia cara* (¿*sia acara*?) tú me tienes embrujado

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lurrezko

Aneczek said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En una canción cubana he encontrado estas palabras y no tengo ni idea sobre su significado. ¿Podéis ayudarme? Aquí cito fragmentos más completos:
> 
> Eleggua
> *Asoquere quere meye*
> Seguro que no me enamoro más
> -----
> 
> *Sia cara* (¿*sia acara*?) tú me tienes embrujado
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!



Eleguá es una de las deidades yorubas de las que depende la tradición sincrética de la santería cubana. El texto debe de estar en yoruba, probablemente. Quizá algún forero cubano nos pueda ayudar


----------



## Aneczek

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Eleguá es una de las deidades yorubas de las que depende la tradición sincrética de la santería cubana. El texto debe de estar en yoruba, probablemente. Quizá algún forero cubano nos pueda ayudar


 
Muchas gracias, yo yambien lo creo y sigo esperando...

Y en cuanto a "sia cara" he encontrado en la red un sitio donde se puede adoptar mascotas virtuales y unas de ellas se llaman Acaras, pues es posible que la letra sea "Sí Acara, tú me..." Espero que sea una buena pista 
Un saludo!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

De una canción orisha:
Eleguá, eleguá...asoquere queremeye
Eleguá es una deidad yoruba, como ha dicho Lurrezko Oinak. 
Del resto, ni idea.


----------

